# More of a question than a review???? the NextGen Scorpion



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. After looking at the NextGen Scorpion on Pocket Predators website I thought I had it figured out, then I second guessed myself. At first I thought the groove was for aiming but then why would Bill make two slots???? unless it was a roller? Well since the other fork didn't have the same type of groove a roller is not likely. Ok, maybe I'm over thinking it.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The metal piece is Bill's new sight, as described in his vid on the new clips with the sight.

The band goes through the slot in the sight to the target side and attaches normally. The top fork has an aiming dimp also, which might be useful for longer range shots, but that's just my guess.

Band it up and shoot it, Bud!

You will sort it out.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The metal piece is Bill's new sight, as described in his vid on the new clips with the sight.

The band goes through the slot in the sight to the target side and attaches normally. The top fork has an aiming dimp also, which might be useful for longer range shots, but that's just my guess.

Band it up and shoot it, Bud!

You will sort it


----------

